# HELP! thanks



## npbreakthrough (Jul 8, 2008)

hello all, 
this is my first thread, and i regret that it may be a burden to somebody.
i usually try my hardest to help myself, 

ill state my case then ask my question,

i have recently moved to so cal, from north carolina, i am here helping my sister with my nephew and my expecting neice while her husband is at war,
ill be out here for another year

i seek a medical marijuana card for help with my migraines,
i really do have a history of migraines, 
not just trying to get high....
i have blinding, pulsating, horrible headaches that bang everytime my heart beats, sometimes for 2 days at a time
i hate painkillers, and for some reason, percocet, vikoden, and darbacet, etc. do nothing at all for me....
i usually just take tons of excedrin and try to sleep in pure quite until its over

i usually help myself with all my ailments as i have little faith in medicines and 
hate having to budget for medical bills,

my family has a long history of migraine headaches, almost all of my family on my mothers side, they have extensive medical records to prove this, 
me on the other hand because of my reluctance to visit hospitals in the past ( i went one time when i slipped a disk at work, once in 3rd grade for 
breaking some teeth,  but im not sure if i have gone to receive treatment for migraines) and because my mother usually allowed me to get her medication when i was hurting severley i probably have no medical history for my ailment

my questions are as follows:

will i need to get a california ID?
i have a NC drivers license, will i be able to simply switch states?

will i need to start visiting a physician to build up a medical record that reflects diagnosis for migraines?
or can i simply see a physician tell him about my symptoms , and have him refer me?

and of course any good suggestions for potential physicians,

i appreciate a speedy response, as it has taken  my nearly 2 months now to get my birth certificate from my hometown while in cali, so i can get my SS# card here so i can start work....and it will take me longer to get my medical records if i need them ( i currently dont even know whats on them)
and the water out in cali dosnt sit well with me, ive been drinking much less water and my migraines are becoming more frequent

thank you all,
Nick


----------



## lkbkr103 (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know if you would need a license for California, but I would assume so. I also get horrible migranes and MJ helps ease the symptoms. I would try to see a doctor for it so that you'll have medical records for it. I don't know if it's necessary, but it might help. Try these links to help you find a doctor. I hope it helps.

www.medicalcannabiscaregivers.org

www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds like you're under stress.

yeah just go to a doctor and explain your situation.

sorry.


----------



## Blix (Sep 28, 2008)

mclovin09 said:
			
		

> sounds like you're under stress.
> 
> yeah just go to a doctor and explain your situation.
> 
> sorry.



First off, Migraines are a genetic neurological disorder in NO WAY caused by stress.  It's a Central Nervous System disorder based on sensitivities to the environment that cause a person to trigger into an attack.  The disease is related to epilepsy, with a cross-over disorder termed "Migralepsy."  Migraine headaches are, in fact, only one of several stages of attacks.  You don't have to have the headache to have a Migraine, and not EVERY bad headache is a Migraine, either.  Silent Migraines can cause fatigue, dizziness, ataxia, stomach problems, etc., etc.

Normal headaches don't make people lose their vision and vomit, so think of it that way...Also, there is a type of Migraine that mimics stroke, called Hemiplegic Migraine.  Classic Migraine itself is a risk factor for TIAs as well.  It's rare, but Migraine-related stroke HAS happened, and it HAS killed.

Secondly, the constant use of ANY pain reliever like Excedrin, Ibuprofen, Aleve, or narcotics or opiates can cause rebound, a condition which acclimates the brain to the pain drug of choice so that it trips the Migraine trigger easier because those meds eat the serotonin in the brain and Migraine is based, in part, on a lack of serotonin.  AT MOST, you should only be popping 3 of those a week and then swapping out with a different class of drugs and following the same regimen.  They don't put those warnings on the bottles, unfortunately.  But it can cause Transformed Migraines, or contribute to Daily Chronic Headace and medication-overuse headache.  Sometimes it can take a while to get over MOH but you CAN get rid of it but avoiding the offending pills.  I really do wish they'd put that warning on the OTCs and narcs.  

I've done a lot of research on Migraines and medications.  Currently I smoke when I begin to develop one to help ease the pain, because I am on a heavy regimen of medication for the disorder and I can't always take the expensive pills that my insurance limits to 6 per month.  I average 27 Migraines per month and see one of the top Migraine specialists in the United States...And am currently enrolled in a study to determine the effects of a heart defect on the condition.

You definitely need to get a medical basis on file for your Migraines if you want a card.  My post isn't meant to be medical advice or anything...But it should be a springboard for you to check out your options and try to understand what's going on with those OTCs and what a doctor might be able to do for you as opposed to Excedrin.  I'm not here to pimp out a forum, but check out mymigraineconnection.com if you need any articles or confirmation of my statements.  They do not advocate the use of MJ there though, and generally will not tolerate discussions on it (which I firmly do NOT agree with!) but it is a good place for support and advice.

I used to take those OTC pills every day too, it's part of my frequent Migraine problems too.  So I feel for you.

Good luck!  ...I hope you feel relief soon.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello break!

Yes, you will need a California ID for sure.
Go to DMV and tell them you moved and give them your new address at your sisters. 

If you have any medical records for your ailment, try to get a copy from your doctor in N.C. It will help, but not totally needed.

Here is a couple of links for you. 
The first is the list of docs from California NORML.
http://www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html

The second is for the Patient ID Services. They can and will answer all your questions and are great folks. They just opened a center in L.A.

http://www.patientidcenter.org/


----------

